# x530 subwoofer in car?



## souljha.88 (Mar 7, 2007)

hello... 

i have a spare Logitech X-530 5.1 Speaker System as logitech sent me 1 because i thought my speakers were wrecked due to some hissing in previous post but after buying a 600watt powersupply the problem was resolved...

i was wondering.. how wud i use the spare subwoofer... in the car? how would i wire it up.. any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciatable... not permanent jus temporary to test it out how it would sound in the car and to get a fair bit of knowledge ... thanks in advance...


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

First off you would need a power inverter of some sort, then you would need a method of getting the RCA output from you head-unit into the subwoofer, and then you would need to split out the bass from the treble and high.

Might be easier to buy an Amp and Sub?


----------



## souljha.88 (Mar 7, 2007)

hey thanks for replying... yeh it wud be easier to get amp and sub but i just wanted to do some random DIY projects loll...so thought why not make sure of spare x530 init...thank you though..if you could post in more details about "method of getting the RCA output from you head-unit into the subwoofer," please

thanks


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I think you can get some form of Pre-Amp or something like that, which takes the RCA output of the head-unit (check your head unit has RCA outputs) and you might need to splice the subwoofer into the Pre-amp by cutting the wires or something? Dont try it if you cant afford to lose it!!!


----------

